# Looking for advice please! Mara X + Niche Zero - New User - 10 questions.



## kico

Hello,

Firstly, thank you for reading!

This forum has been great so far and has helped me choose my first proper setup. I'm only just starting this "real" espresso journey so please excuse any silly questions!

My coffee journey has been dualit basic burr grinder + cold brew > nanopresso with barista kit (unpressurised mode) > bambino plus (breifly) > mara x + niche zero.

I wanted to like the bambino plus (with unpressurised baskets + bottomless PF) but I don't think it'd be good for espresso as the extraction temp was not hot enough / stable enough. Likely I am wrong since I don't have the proper equipment to measure the temp inside the brewhead in my own machine. I feel like the Niche might be overkill for the Bambino.

I've spent SO much more than I wanted to, but I have a a Mara X on the way, and Niche Zero coming in December. I prefer things that will last and provide the best experience for many years to come, and will certainly look after them both.

I just want the best espresso! My taste buds and sense of smell is very strong.

I have a 5 stage Reverse Osmosis water system installed with a final alkaline water stage. I will only be using this as I live in a hard water area. Using this has caused no scale issues whatsoever in my kettle.

I've just read these threads which has been very handy!

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/54988-marax-starter-kit-and-beyond/?do=embed

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/26511-coffee-cleanliness-is-next-to-godliness/?do=embed#comments

I think I prefer darker roasts (monsoon malabar), but I haven't had voluntarily tried many light roasts or owned a proper grinder / espresso machine to really say.

I've ordered:

E61 digital group thermometer from shades of coffee (£35 with the discount code I found on this forum)

Lelit OEM bottomless portafilter

58mm leveller / tamper - generic from Amazon

Brushes cleaning kit (I will use the cleaning kit that comes with the marax for the first clean)

Timemore Black Mirror scale - just like the acaia lunar but without bluetooth

480ml Jug with a thermometer inbuilt

Wifi plug

Lots of fancy double wall glasses

Extra 8.5mm gaskets which I've been told need replacing every 6-8 weeks.

Questions:

1) What is so good about this? https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-precision-porta-filter-basket-e61.html
2) Does the cleaning thread above suggest too much cleaning? This is what bella barista said could be the case and requiring extra unnecessary lubrication. I want to really look after this machine + grinder but feel like I could over-clean.

3) Would you suggest adding magnesium, or something else to my RO water? I don't want to drink any other kind of water...
4) What temp switch setting do I choose for light or medium roasts?

4) How does this mara x boiler work in terms of steaming right after pulling a shot? I read I have to be quick <5m between shots for stable temps. How stable is it between pulling consecutive shots with maybe steaming some milk after each shot?

5) How would I make 2 x double espressos, and 2 x flat whites in a row?

6) Are those calibrated pressure tampers any good?

7) How often should I clean the niche zero? Is a brush good enough, or do I need to follow the cleaning video?

Any first use tips for the mara x or niche?

9) Do I leave the mara x on all day in a standby mode, or would you suggest only turning it on 30m or so before using it?

10) What would the ideal process be for pulling a perfect double shot?

Thank you!!


----------



## DavecUK

> Extra 8.5mm gaskets which I've been told need replacing every 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) What is so good about this? https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-precision-porta-filter-basket-e61.html
> 2) Does the cleaning thread above suggest too much cleaning? This is what bella barista said could be the case and requiring extra unnecessary lubrication. I want to really look after this machine + grinder but feel like I could over-clean.
> 
> 3) Would you suggest adding magnesium, or something else to my RO water? I don't want to drink any other kind of water...
> 4) What temp switch setting do I choose for light or medium roasts?
> 
> 4) How does this mara x boiler work in terms of steaming right after pulling a shot? I read I have to be quick <5m between shots for stable temps. How stable is it between pulling consecutive shots with maybe steaming some milk after each shot?
> 
> 5) How would I make 2 x double espressos, and 2 x flat whites in a row?
> 
> 6) Are those calibrated pressure tampers any good?
> 
> 7) How often should I clean the niche zero? Is a brush good enough, or do I need to follow the cleaning video?
> 
> Any first use tips for the mara x or niche?
> 
> 9) Do I leave the mara x on all day in a standby mode, or would you suggest only turning it on 30m or so before using it?
> 
> 10) What would the ideal process be for pulling a perfect double shot?


 Group gaskets don't have to be replaced every 6-8 weeks in the domestic setting and check the size on your mara...they might be 8.0mm, I will measure it for you and report back.

2. There's a lot of information about cleaning, I think "too much" is not a problem most people have. The only Caveat is to not backlfush with cleaner too often. Monthly/2 Monthly (depending on usage) is fine and ensure you lubricate the cam/pins and spindle after backflushing with *cleaner. *You can backflush with water as often as you like.

3. If your TDS is around 60-70 that's probably fine, rather than magnesium which scales try sodium bicarbonate to raise the TDS. http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/ro-water-copper-corrosion

4. It will be more stable than most HXs, but you might find it better to do 2 shots then steam milk for both YMMV as it depends on the size of drink

5. Just make them, and for speed use a dry paintbrush on your portafilter after knocking out, to rapidly clean it for the next grind. If you use a Niche, grind your next dose ready as your shot is pulling.

6. Personally I find an ordinary tamper is all I need, my tamping technique rather excludes the use of pressure ones anyway.

7. Every 2 or 3 months

8 and 9, probably covered in any review of mine you read

10. Experience and time, plus the morning coffee series and others on this forum will be helpful.

Morning Coffee Playlist


----------



## kico

DavecUK said:


> Group gaskets don't have to be replaced every 6-8 weeks in the domestic setting and check the size on your mara...they might be 8.0mm, I will measure it for you and report back.
> 
> 2. There's a lot of information about cleaning, I think "too much" is not a problem most people have. The only Caveat is to not backlfush with cleaner too often. Monthly/2 Monthly (depending on usage) is fine and ensure you lubricate the cam/pins and spindle after backflushing with *cleaner. *You can backflush with water as often as you like.
> 
> 3. If your TDS is around 60-70 that's probably fine, rather than magnesium which scales try sodium bicarbonate to raise the TDS. http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/ro-water-copper-corrosion
> 
> 4. It will be more stable than most HXs, but you might find it better to do 2 shots then steam milk for both YMMV as it depends on the size of drink
> 
> 5. Just make them, and for speed use a dry paintbrush on your portafilter after knocking out, to rapidly clean it for the next grind. If you use a Niche, grind your next dose ready as your shot is pulling.
> 
> 6. Personally I find an ordinary tamper is all I need, my tamping technique rather excludes the use of pressure ones anyway.
> 
> 7. Every 2 or 3 months
> 
> 8 and 9, probably covered in any review of mine you read
> 
> 10. Experience and time, plus the morning coffee series and others on this forum will be helpful.
> 
> Morning Coffee Playlist


 Thank you so, so much!


----------



## DavecUK

I removed the group gasket from Mine, which can be quite hard for a cold machine and new gasket....I used a micrometer and it came out around 8.65 to 8.7. *So nominal 8.5mm group gasket will be correct. *I should have put it in my review, something I am going to make right now.

I have a large pack of 8mm ones and often use those, but the Mara group seems to like the 8.5 and the portafilter seems to lock into the 6 o clock position nicely if that's important to you.


----------



## kico

DavecUK said:


> I removed the group gasket from Mine, which can be quite hard for a cold machine and new gasket....I used a micrometer and it came out around 8.65 to 8.7. *So nominal 8.5mm group gasket will be correct. *I should have put it in my review, something I am going to make right now.
> 
> I have a large pack of 8mm ones and often use those, but the Mara group seems to like the 8.5 and the portafilter seems to lock into the 6 o clock position nicely if that's important to you.


 Excellent, thanks! I ordered 5x 8.5mm ones from bella barista. Think it was only £5 total.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> Excellent, thanks! I ordered 5x 8.5mm ones from bella barista. Think it was only £5 total.


 Mind you, in the thread "MaraX" - some people had great success with an 8mm red cafelat gasket, made of silicone (not rubber). Apparently works really well with a Rocket Naked Portafilter.


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Mind you, in the thread "MaraX" - some people had great success with an 8mm red cafelat gasket, made of silicone (not rubber). Apparently works really well with a Rocket Naked Portafilter.


 I purchased this OEM one.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B082BPRJFP/

I think my OCD would like it central at 6 o clock 😀


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> I purchased this OEM one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B082BPRJFP/
> 
> I think my OCD would like it central at 6 o clock 😀


 Looks good. Mind you that, apparently, some people bought the OEM Lelit naked PF and it's tapered. This means deeper baskets such as 22g VST will not fit.

Edit: 20g will fit. 22g won't.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48398-mara-x/?do=embed&comment=777959&embedComment=777959&embedDo=findComment


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Looks good. Mind you that, apparently, some people bought the OEM Lelit naked PF and it's tapered. This means deeper baskets such as 22g VST will not fit.
> 
> Edit: 20g will fit. 22g won't.
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/48398-mara-x/?do=embed&comment=777959&embedComment=777959&embedDo=findComment


 Oh, what would the reason be behind going for a 22g basket vs the standard double?

Are the VST baskets that much better than the ones that come with the lelit?


----------



## Rob1

kico said:


> I have a 5 stage Reverse Osmosis water system* installed with a final alkaline water stage*. I will only be using this as I live in a hard water area. Using this has caused no scale issues whatsoever in my kettle.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> 1) What is so good about this? https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vst-18g-ridgeless-precision-porta-filter-basket-e61.html
> 
> 3) Would you suggest adding magnesium, or something else to my RO water? I don't want to drink any other kind of water...


 1) Precision. People generally report their shots improve using precision baskets whether VST or IMS. What's important is you get the dose and grind right, an 18g VST won't always hold 18g especially with dark roasts. Lighter roasts might be better over filled for puck depth.

3) Get a GH:KH drop kit from Amazon.

Test your alkalinity and hardness. Instead of using a 5ml sample use a 10 or 20ml sample to increase the resolution by 2-4x (e.g with 20ml 1 drop would equal 4.475 ppm rather than 17.9 ppm with 5ml) which allows greater precision.

Hardness will be almost nothing if the "alkaline water stage" doesn't add anything back in. You'll probably want the alkalinity to be around 40-60mg/l. In order to figure out what to add to the water you first need to find out what's in it. But no, I wouldn't recommend magnesium or calcium salts.


----------



## L2en

kico said:


> Oh, what would the reason be behind going for a 22g basket vs the standard double?
> 
> Are the VST baskets that much better than the ones that come with the lelit?


 I do not know anything about Lelit baskets, but I have three different VST and IMS baskets for Silvia, the difference with Rancilio own baksets is like night and day, especially the single IMS is quite a revelation. I'm thinking of getting MaraX as my next machine and I've read that people do prefer the VST baskets even with this machine. I don't think I would use 22g basket though🙂, 18g is my maximum I think.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> Oh, what would the reason be behind going for a 22g basket vs the standard double?
> 
> Are the VST baskets that much better than the ones that come with the lelit?


 Yes. Stock baskets are not that well made. VST and IMS baskets are better.


----------



## Jason11

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Mind you, in the thread "MaraX" - some people had great success with an 8mm red cafelat gasket, made of silicone (not rubber). Apparently works really well with a Rocket Naked Portafilter.


Certainly does


----------



## kico

L2en said:


> I do not know anything about Lelit baskets, but I have three different VST and IMS baskets for Silvia, the difference with Rancilio own baksets is like night and day, especially the single IMS is quite a revelation. I'm thinking of getting MaraX as my next machine and I've read that people do prefer the VST baskets even with this machine. I don't think I would use 22g basket though🙂, 18g is my maximum I think.


 Thanks! Which one would you recommend? 18mm or 20mm ridgeless?

What's so special about the ims single basket?

Ideally I'd like a single basket, 18/20 and 22mm for darker roasts.



MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yes. Stock baskets are not that well made. VST and IMS baskets are better.


 Vst or ims for the mara x?

I'd use a bottomless filter.


----------



## L2en

kico said:


> Thanks! Which one would you recommend? 18mm or 20mm ridgeless?
> 
> What's so special about the ims single basket?
> 
> Ideally I'd like a single basket, 18/20 and 22mm for darker roasts.


 I'm happy with the 18g VST as my biggest basket, I would probably go for bigger one if I made coffee for two people regularly. All my coffee equipment is just for me though, and the occassional visitors. IMS single basket enabled me to have just single portion of coffee without compromising on flavour, it just extracts so much better than the original single basket. Plus I do not feel I need to change the grind for it, which is common problem, if you dialup beans for bigger baskets, the grinder setting often does not transfer well to the single portions. I have 9g and 7-10g (I think) IMS baskets, they are different in shape. Then I have 15g and 18g VST and 18g IMS, I think the VSTs are better, but that is just my opinion, not sure everyone would agree. I've just realised how many baskets I have, a bit mad😄


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

L2en said:


> I'm happy with the 18g VST as my biggest basket, I would probably go for bigger one if I made coffee for two people regularly. All my coffee equipment is just for me though, and the occassional visitors. IMS single basket enabled me to have just single portion of coffee without compromising on flavour, it just extracts so much better than the original single basket. Plus I do not feel I need to change the grind for it, which is common problem, if you dialup beans for bigger baskets, the grinder setting often does not transfer well to the single portions. I have 9g and 7-10g (I think) IMS baskets, they are different in shape. Then I have 15g and 18g VST and 18g IMS, I think the VSTs are better, but that is just my opinion, not sure everyone would agree. I've just realised how many baskets I have, a bit mad😄


 Interesting about the IMS single. I used to have a VST 7g (single) which required its own tamper. It was good, but, by the time I looked at the coffee inside the cup, it was gone. 😂😂😂😂

you are not alone. I also have a repertoire of baskets, and, essentially, I only use one, a VST 18g.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> Thanks! Which one would you recommend? 18mm or 20mm ridgeless?
> 
> What's so special about the ims single basket?
> 
> Ideally I'd like a single basket, 18/20 and 22mm for darker roasts.
> 
> Vst or ims for the mara x?
> 
> I'd use a bottomless filter.


 I have a VST 18g and a bottomless PF for my machine. I do prefer VST over IMS.


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I have a VST 18g and a bottomless PF for my machine. I do prefer VST over IMS.


 Thanks, I'll go for VST 



L2en said:


> I'm happy with the 18g VST as my biggest basket, I would probably go for bigger one if I made coffee for two people regularly. All my coffee equipment is just for me though, and the occassional visitors. IMS single basket enabled me to have just single portion of coffee without compromising on flavour, it just extracts so much better than the original single basket. Plus I do not feel I need to change the grind for it, which is common problem, if you dialup beans for bigger baskets, the grinder setting often does not transfer well to the single portions. I have 9g and 7-10g (I think) IMS baskets, they are different in shape. Then I have 15g and 18g VST and 18g IMS, I think the VSTs are better, but that is just my opinion, not sure everyone would agree. I've just realised how many baskets I have, a bit mad😄


 Would you say 22g is too big for a single person? Isn't it just a slightly larger double shot?



MediumRoastSteam said:


> Interesting about the IMS single. I used to have a VST 7g (single) which required its own tamper. It was good, but, by the time I looked at the coffee inside the cup, it was gone. 😂😂😂😂
> 
> you are not alone. I also have a repertoire of baskets, and, essentially, I only use one, a VST 18g.


 Does the VST 7g basket produce quality of an equal level when compared to the 18/20/22g? Does the grind size need much adjustment when switching out the basket sizes with the same batch of beans?


----------



## L2en

kico said:


> Would you say 22g is too big for a single person? Isn't it just a slightly larger double shot?


 I suppose it depends on the person in question. For me it is too much if I drink it 4-5 times a day, which I do. I prefer small, tiny portions of ristretto and I use bigger baskets to make milk drinks once a day. I have spent few years in Italy and learnt to drink 20ml coffee as a standard. I overdosed myself few times, so I'm careful with the bigger baskets😅


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> Thanks, I'll go for VST
> 
> Would you say 22g is too big for a single person? Isn't it just a slightly larger double shot?
> 
> Does the VST 7g basket produce quality of an equal level when compared to the 18/20/22g? Does the grind size need much adjustment when switching out the basket sizes with the same batch of beans?


 I'd say VST 18g is the most used one, from what I can gather. The 7g produces a similar profile shot, from memory, but you'll also need a 41mm tamper. It require minimum grind adjustment, but I think you can just updose a little to compensate. It's been a while though, so best to ask someone who uses on a day to day. I only used mine occasionally, mainly for my wife when she fancied a drink. She now drinks Cart Noir Instant and thinks it's the best thing ever. My coffee therefore must be utter rubbish! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Doram

MediumRoastSteam said:


> She now drinks Cart Noir Instant and thinks it's the best thing ever.


 You lucky bastard! My wife doesn't drink any coffee at all, nor tea. Only hot drink she will do is hot chocolate, but recently I got her to start drinking my leftover steamed milk (in a small espresso cup with a mini spoon). She likes that, and I don't have to waste or re-steam milk. I'd say it's a win-win. 🙂


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I'd say VST 18g is the most used one, from what I can gather. The 7g produces a similar profile shot, from memory, but you'll also need a 41mm tamper. It require minimum grind adjustment, but I think you can just updose a little to compensate. It's been a while though, so best to ask someone who uses on a day to day. I only used mine occasionally, mainly for my wife when she fancied a drink. She now drinks Cart Noir Instant and thinks it's the best thing ever. My coffee therefore must be utter rubbish! 😂😂😂😂


 I ordered the 22g and 7g, I am wondering should I buy the 18/20 or both? Is it really recessary?



L2en said:


> I suppose it depends on the person in question. For me it is too much if I drink it 4-5 times a day, which I do. I prefer small, tiny portions of ristretto and I use bigger baskets to make milk drinks once a day. I have spent few years in Italy and learnt to drink 20ml coffee as a standard. I overdosed myself few times, so I'm careful with the bigger baskets😅


 Just purchased a new 7g and 22g vst for £40. Would need to get a 41mm tamper for the 7g.

Should I get the 18g or 20g vst? It seems the 18g vst is out of stock. I can get the 18g ims basket...


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> I ordered the 22g and 7g, I am wondering should I buy the 18/20 or both? Is it really recessary?
> 
> Just purchased a new 7g and 22g vst for £40. Would need to get a 41mm tamper for the 7g.
> 
> Should I get the 18g or 20g vst? It seems the 18g vst is out of stock. I can get the 18g ims basket...


 it's about quantity. If you like a 44g drink rather than a 36g drink (at 1:2 ratio) then the 22g is for you. I personally would think it's too much in one go, for me at least. Also, remember the flavour profile from a VST is quite different from a stock basket. Personally, the 18g is spot on for me.


----------



## JohnC56

18g vst is a good all round basket. Never seen the need for 22g unles you like large drinks. Single 7g baskets are finicky so id split the double instead if you can deal with the waste.


----------



## jonasy

Sorry for hijacking thread, I'm also contemplating upgrading to VST filter for my Mara X - will both ridged and ridgeless work? And is the stock tamper still fine to use with a VST 18g?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

jonasy said:


> Sorry for hijacking thread, I'm also contemplating upgrading to VST filter for my Mara X - will both ridged and ridgeless work? And is the stock tamper still fine to use with a VST 18g?


Yes. And yes.

Go for ridgeless. Easier to pop in and out for cleaning.


----------



## kico

JohnC56 said:


> 18g vst is a good all round basket. Never seen the need for 22g unles you like large drinks. Single 7g baskets are finicky so id split the double instead if you can deal with the waste.


 Thanks!! I can't find the 18g vst in stock anywhere without an inflated price.

Should I go for the ims 18g basket, or wait until a vst 18g comes in stock?

I thought I got a good deal on a new new ridless 22g vst and new ridged 7g vst both for £40

I think my reasoning was trying to limit caffeine intake and if I really wanted a coffee I would feel less wasteful with 7g / less inclined to drink more caffeine than I planned.
Just need to find a decent 41mm tamper now...

22g seems perfect for me for a large iced coffee to take into the office when I have to go in - 3 shots worth (I'm guessing)..

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> it's about quantity. If you like a 44g drink rather than a 36g drink (at 1:2 ratio) then the 22g is for you. I personally would think it's too much in one go, for me at least. Also, remember the flavour profile from a VST is quite different from a stock basket. Personally, the 18g is spot on for me.


How is the flavour profile different with a vst basket?

I'm hate to admit being such a newbie but I am at the moment 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> How is the flavour profile different with a vst basket?
> 
> I'm hate to admit being such a newbie but I am at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


 You can research and google as much as I can... ????

the VST has a wider area: it has more holes, it has straight walls, and all the holes are the same side, equally distances. Therefore, you have s better extraction.


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You can research and google as much as I can... 😉
> 
> the VST has a wider area: it has more holes, it has straight walls, and all the holes are the same side, equally distances. Therefore, you have s better extraction.


 Just reading our post from 2015 now - was the first on a google search 

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/24782-vst-basket-vs-stock-baskets-difference-in-taste/?do=embed


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> Just reading our post from 2015 now - was the first on a google search
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/24782-vst-basket-vs-stock-baskets-difference-in-taste/?do=embed


 You found me asking the same questions ages ago! 😂👍

fast forward 5 years, I do think VSTs are great baskets! But they require your technique to be spot on, that's the thing. They are not very forgiving.


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You found me asking the same questions ages ago! 😂👍
> 
> fast forward 5 years, I do think VSTs are great baskets! But they require your technique to be spot on, that's the thing. They are not very forgiving.


 Hasbean have the 18g ridge less in stock, just placed an order 

I will therefore have 7g, 18g and 22g VST.

I can't seem to find the rocket bottomless PF in stock anywhere. Hopefully it comes back in stock at bella barista. The 22g VST won't fit in the Lelit bottomless PF so I will send this back.

Technique wise what are your key tips?

My "calibrated" chinese tamper arrived. It seems like the click provides 19-20KG of force, wrongly calibrated I guess. Should I send this back? Not sure if I should bother with these calibrated tampers and stick to the tips mentioned in these videos:


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

> 42 minutes ago, kico said:
> 
> Hasbean have the 18g ridge less in stock, just placed an order
> 
> I will therefore have 7g, 18g and 22g VST.
> 
> I can't seem to find the rocket bottomless PF in stock anywhere. Hopefully it comes back in stock at bella barista. The 22g VST won't fit in the Lelit bottomless PF so I will send this back.
> 
> Technique wise what are your key tips?
> 
> My "calibrated" chinese tamper arrived. It seems like the click provides 19-20KG of force, wrongly calibrated I guess. Should I send this back? Not sure if I should bother with these calibrated tampers and stick to the tips mentioned in these videos:


 Calibrated tamp is "cool". Nothing more than that. It will not ensure that your basket prep is good. Stockflesh might be a good idea for a cafe. It's so 10 years ago!

These days however....

a portafilter funnel
- wdt (Weiss distribution technique)
- a distribution tool for levelling (like the OCD - there are many Chinese variations) this is an optional step
- the tamper from the MaraX is just fine.


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Calibrated tamp is "cool". Nothing more than that. It will not ensure that your basket prep is good. Stockflesh might be a good idea for a cafe. It's so 10 years ago!
> 
> These days however....
> 
> a portafilter funnel
> - wdt (Weiss distribution technique)
> - a distribution tool for levelling (like the OCD - there are many Chinese variations) this is an optional step
> - the tamper from the MaraX is just fine.


 Ah thank you so much 

WDT looks great from what I've read.

I'm guessing I don't need a portafilter funnel with the Niche Zero - it comes with that stainless steel container right?

I have a distribution 58mm tool from amazon, only £10!

This however....
https://londiniumespresso.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211
£35!!

Might just use a latte art pin thing, or make something with paperclips / a champagne cork.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

kico said:


> Ah thank you so much
> 
> WDT looks great from what I've read.
> 
> I'm guessing I don't need a portafilter funnel with the Niche Zero - it comes with that stainless steel container right?
> 
> I have a distribution 58mm tool from amazon, only £10!
> 
> This however....
> https://londiniumespresso.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211
> £35!!
> 
> Might just use a latte art pin thing, or make something with paperclips / a champagne cork.


 Yeah. Even a cocktail stick kind of thing helps. But see how it works for you. You can always make improvements as you go along. A little funnel costs like £10 or so. No point buying stuff just to find out you don't need it.


----------



## kico

MediumRoastSteam said:


> Yeah. Even a cocktail stick kind of thing helps. But see how it works for you. You can always make improvements as you go along. A little funnel costs like £10 or so. No point buying stuff just to find out you don't need it.


 Seems I need one so it stays tidy. Ordered a stainless steel one from fleabay.

Might sound daft, but should I be worried about scratching up my VST baskets with sharp sticks using the WDT method? Do scratches matter?


----------



## hotmetal

kico said:


> https://londiniumespresso.com/store/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=211
> £35!!
> 
> Might just use a latte art pin thing, or make something with paperclips / a champagne cork.


Cheapskate Coffee Technology presents the Sloughdinium WDT... Sugru and eye pins from eBay. Champagne cork and paper clips, dissecting needles, cocktail stick, all good.










Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


----------



## kico

hotmetal said:


> Cheapskate Coffee Technology presents the Sloughdinium WDT... Sugru and eye pins from eBay. Champagne cork and paper clips, dissecting needles, cocktail stick, all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Rocket R58, Ceado E37S, Aeropress, Aergrind, Torr Goldfinger flat and convex.


 This is about as DIY as I will get:

Found this online, just ordered a cheap key remover!

Someone should make something similar of reasonable quality and sell it on Amazon for £10-£15, I'm sure it'll sell quite well!


----------

